
Show HN: All Federal Reserve Statements from 1994-present on GitHub - davebryand
https://github.com/fomc/statements
======
niftich
This is a beautiful use of revision control; the dataset is intriguing in its
own right, but changes to it are extremely insightful. A+

This also exposes subjective issues with diff algorithms, like Github's
default. Viewing this compare [1] for the file 'statement.txt', I would
strongly prefer smaller runs of text to be detected as identical, rather than
it showing a large block as being different. Of course, I realize this is
entirely outside of your control.

[1]
[https://github.com/fomc/statements/commit/65982075a5613fcfa4...](https://github.com/fomc/statements/commit/65982075a5613fcfa4e3d1e5fb48c31deb9027d9#diff-996ca6f175a17dd2b100c89adffa47b6)

------
Kinnard
Very intriguing data set. Would love to see more.

